

My Startup Engineering Startup: business-and-fitness.com - wj
http://www.business-and-fitness.com

======
wj
I'm using the Startup Engineering course on Coursera as an excuse to become a
better programmer. My idea is to create a personal dashboard that you can
display on a TV or an extra monitor with your Pi or the new Google Chromecast.

I'm using the Dashing gem that was done by the Shopify guys. It is my first
time using Ruby and it seems like a good language to get things done quickly.

I'm open to any suggestions anybody has!

